
U.S.’s Toughest Immigration Law Is Signed in Arizona - georgecmu
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/24/us/politics/24immig.html
======
kjhgbvfgbhjnmk
"police broad power to detain anyone suspected of being in the country
illegally."

Isn't this going to be unfair to certain racial goups? obviously native
Americans can't be illegals, and anyone that appears hispanic or meso-american
is likely to predate illegal immigration, African americans are presumably in
the US legally (or at least somebody had the recipts)

But what about all those white guys? Will they all have to prove that they are
citizens, and their parents and grandparents were citizens. Won't these lead
to all the white's being rounded up?

